# Age Thread 2013



## BRN (Jan 4, 2013)

As oxygen enters your body and corrupts your internal workings, time ticks down with each breath. Can you feel it drawing in, pushing out, over and over again?

The definition of a clock is something which keeps time through marking regular events, such as the swishing of a pendulum. You, sirs and madams, are a clock; breathing once every seven seconds. It's time to tell us how old you are!

We're all gonna die one day, anyway.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 4, 2013)

Well, I, for one, am of the eighteenth year.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 4, 2013)

I, for two, am of the eigtheteenth year.


----------



## badlands (Jan 4, 2013)

24 for now, I'm starting to get old...


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 4, 2013)

Twenty-four for now, and turning twenty-five this August. God damn I'm an old man.


----------



## scruffyboy1 (Jan 4, 2013)

im 20... not much to say other than time really flys


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 4, 2013)

I love the internet; a place where 20-somethings can moan about how old they feel. x3

You guys are still young!


----------



## scruffyboy1 (Jan 4, 2013)

yeah i know im still young....it just feels like yesterday i was 13 and looking forward to my teenage years...now they are gone lol


----------



## Saga (Jan 4, 2013)

Soup.


That's all I have to say.


----------



## Percy (Jan 4, 2013)

18 now, will be 19 in about 3 1/2 months.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm 20 and my hair is already turning gray. :/


----------



## Grunnolf (Jan 4, 2013)

17 atm turning 18 on december 20th


----------



## gameboi9321 (Jan 4, 2013)

14. Meep.


----------



## Teal (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm 20 right now.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 4, 2013)

Get off my lawn you damn teenagers


----------



## Ricky (Jan 4, 2013)

I put 29-33


----------



## NightWolf20 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ricky said:


> I put 29-33



Geezer...


----------



## Percy (Jan 4, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Get off my lawn you damn teenagers


I wasn't on your lawn. Your eyes must be going bad. o-o


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 4, 2013)

Get _ on _ my lawn, you damn teenagers ~ ;>


----------



## Ricky (Jan 4, 2013)

NightWolf20 said:


> Geezer...



I prefer the term "manchild" <3


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 4, 2013)

20

I miss my teenhood


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 4, 2013)

22


----------



## Ricky (Jan 4, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> 20
> 
> I miss my teenhood



You must have had a good childhood.

When I was 17 I was sooo relieved just to get the fuck away from my parents.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 4, 2013)

NightWolf20 said:


> Geezer...


Oi! That's what I put as well. Darn whippersnapper


----------



## NightWolf20 (Jan 4, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Oi! That's what I put as well. Darn whippersnapper



haha Nothing wrong with age. Youth is just better.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 4, 2013)

I'll be 30 in 8 days. Fuckin hell


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 4, 2013)

FUCK! I moved up one category >:C I'm 24 now. And old.


----------



## Day Coydog (Jan 4, 2013)

17, turning 18 in may... Ladies      :V


----------



## Fenric (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh, no!  There's this scary old guy lurking on the forum.  Oh, wait...


----------



## Saga (Jan 4, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Get off my lawn you damn teenagers


Im guessing you were the one 39-49?
EDIT: I just saw the post where you said you were 29 going on 30.
So, disregard.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 4, 2013)

Fenric said:


> Oh, no!  There's this scary old guy lurking on the forum.  Oh, wait...



Stop talking about me behind my back =P

lol...



d.batty said:


> I'll be 30 in 8 days. Fuckin hell



I felt the same way when I turned 30, then stopped giving a shit after a week or two.



cyanogen said:


> Im guessing you were the one 39-49?



It's not an anonymous poll. You can click on the number to drill down to the names.


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 4, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I'll be 30 in 8 days. Fuckin hell


Bats get better with age.


----------



## Fenric (Jan 4, 2013)

cyanogen said:


> Im guessing you were the one 39-49?
> EDIT: I just saw the post where you said you were 29 going on 30.
> So, disregard.



Nah, that's me - 40 now.


----------



## Percy (Jan 4, 2013)

Fenric said:


> Nah, that's me - 40 now.


Now I feel awkward knowing someone here's over twice my age.
I feel young now, and I'm not even terribly young.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 4, 2013)

NightWolf20 said:


> I'm 20 and my hair is already turning gray. :/


Hey that's normal for wolves right?? 

I am 23. Thinking of cashing in my pension and retiring soon now that the kids are all on their own.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 4, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Stop talking about me behind my back =P
> 
> lol...
> 
> ...


Yeah I'll probably do the same :3


----------



## ZerX (Jan 4, 2013)

25
I will turn 26 in Sept


----------



## Razorscab (Jan 4, 2013)

As of now, I'm 20 years old physically, 16 years old mentally. I certainly don't act my age.


----------



## KatmanDu (Jan 5, 2013)

Still 42. 43 in March. I think I just broke my hip typing that.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 5, 2013)

Dyluck said:


> Twenty-four for now, and turning twenty-five this August. God damn I'm an old man.



Heh, Ditto on the age and also losing color. Only I'm gonna be skunk haired. 

>.> My childhood dream of looking like Rogue from Xmen is coming true...


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 5, 2013)

Still 15 but I'll be 16 in May. It doesn't feel like if I'm going to be 16.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 5, 2013)

SIX said:


> As oxygen enters your body and corrupts your internal workings, time ticks down with each breath. Can you feel it drawing in, pushing out, over and over again?
> 
> The definition of a clock is something which keeps time through marking regular events, such as the swishing of a pendulum. You, sirs and madams, are a clock; breathing once every seven seconds. It's time to tell us how old you are!
> 
> We're all gonna die one day, anyway.



Why can't I hold all this edge?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 5, 2013)

That is odd, the number of 17-19's is anomolously larger whereas the number of 33-39's is strangley low. 

Are these statistically significant?


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 5, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> That is odd, the number of 17-19's is anomolously larger whereas the number of 33-39's is strangley low.
> 
> Are these statistically significant?



(Sarcastically Speaking)Obviosly, the people who were 33-39 have been through a series of spells to make themselves younger and it just so happens most of them went back to the ages between 17-19.


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 5, 2013)

I accidentally just...clicked to wrong category :< I hate moving up


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 5, 2013)

Tableside6 said:


> (Sarcastically Speaking)Obviosly, the people who were 33-39 have been through a series of spells to make themselves younger and it just so happens most of them went back to the ages between 17-19.



If only life worked that way.


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 5, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> If only life worked that way.



Then we'll die young! Or we will stay young for the rest of time.


----------



## merveilleuse (Jan 7, 2013)

17. Can't wait to leeeaave!


----------



## Zenia (Jan 7, 2013)

I will be 30 at the end of February.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jan 8, 2013)

I just turned 24 on the 23rd of December and intend on living forever, not sure why OP would prefer to do any differently.


----------



## BRN (Jan 8, 2013)

Cocobanana said:


> I just turned 24 on the 23rd of December and intend on living forever, not sure why OP would prefer to do any differently.



 Politics depresses me.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jan 8, 2013)

SIX said:


> Politics depresses me.



It's called just watch Fox News because they make politics hilarious again.


----------



## Riho (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm 15. Umm...


----------



## valia_wolfie (Jan 11, 2013)

Gonna turn 19 real soon. ugh. ;w; not want.


----------



## Liam Einarr (Jan 12, 2013)

18. woot woot :V My parents can now legally kick me out of the house!


----------



## HST (Jan 12, 2013)

I will be 21 in six days. I swear these years pass faster each time.


----------



## Kazooie (Jan 18, 2013)

I have moved on to the final major age bracket in the fandom; hittin' 25 in May.

Gettin' old.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 18, 2013)

84 now.  Oh yeah.


----------



## fbocabral (Jan 18, 2013)

woohoo!! There's not that few of us with 20 and more.
I'm 25.... dammit


----------



## Jay-Hyaena (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm seventeen. Woo, I guess.


----------



## Caden_The_Dingo (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm 15 currently, 16 in September.... Yay for me? (I feel like I'm in my 30's because of all the stupid stuff I have to deal with.)


----------



## Stella-Song (Jan 19, 2013)

I'll be 20 this year on the 14 of December.
Two whole decades on this planet...


----------



## Nashida (Jan 19, 2013)

I'll be a quarter of a century old this June. Sure doesn't feel like it (and I sure as hell don't act like it either!)


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Jan 19, 2013)

I'll be 29 this year, selected the wrong option xD


----------



## Valiant Tiger (Jan 19, 2013)

I'll be 22 in May. Yay


----------



## Daggerjaw Bloodwolf (Jan 20, 2013)

20 for now.. man, 9 years in the fandom.. wow


----------



## Itzal (Jan 20, 2013)

17 as of next month. Almost done being jailbait


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 20, 2013)

18 here turning 19 this may :3


----------



## Zentio (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm gonna be 28, too old *sigh*


----------



## nokoto (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm 14 or so. Im a youngster.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 21, 2013)

NightWolf20 said:


> I'm 20 and my hair is already turning gray. :/



Grey hair suits some people.


----------



## slashlife (Jan 21, 2013)

lulz! you're not old until you have grey hair and ED.

(i.e. my dad)


----------



## Caden_The_Dingo (Jan 21, 2013)

slashlife said:


> you're not old until you have grey hair and *ED*.
> 
> (i.e. my dad)


Why do you know that?


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 21, 2013)

slashlife said:


> lulz! you're not old until you have grey hair and ED.
> 
> (i.e. my dad)



My friend is a week older than me and he has a lot of gray hairs popping out.


----------



## Miles-za (Jan 23, 2013)

I am in my 19th year, slowly advancing towards the end of my second decade.


----------



## Golden (Jan 23, 2013)

turning 21 at the end of this year.


----------



## Furry Anarchy (Jan 27, 2013)

I am 17 in september


----------



## Ruastin (Jan 27, 2013)

19 on May 25


----------



## Cassiden (Jan 28, 2013)

Turning 25 in June.


----------



## BigwiggingAround (Jan 31, 2013)

Turned 16 last month, but most people think I'm 17-18.


----------



## PynkLavender (Feb 3, 2013)

I will turn 27 on December 30th. 2013 
I, however am still young. As long as I have air in these lungs, and can make a difference in someone's life; even if it is to make them smile once in an entire day, I remain young. And even if I look like the #$%^ crypt keeper, my heart will remain young. Come with me to Neverland, Wendy, and we will pelt the fuss-butts with mangoes and watermelons! "Oh I am so old..." My fuzzy butt!


----------



## Etrii (Feb 3, 2013)

turning 23 in april, still enough young to be crazy ;p


----------



## Kitsu (Feb 4, 2013)

I find myself only finding ppl younger than me. Its hard to find ppl in their 20s-30s.  =/


----------



## Growlmon (Feb 15, 2013)

16 now, 17 in April.


----------



## Magick (Feb 15, 2013)

21, turning 22 in November.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Feb 15, 2013)

SIX said:


> As oxygen enters your body and corrupts your internal workings, time ticks down with each breath. Can you feel it drawing in, pushing out, over and over again?
> 
> The definition of a clock is something which keeps time through marking regular events, such as the swishing of a pendulum. You, sirs and madams, are a clock; breathing once every seven seconds. It's time to tell us how old you are!
> 
> We're all gonna die one day, anyway.



Goddammit, transhumanism can't come fast enough.

Anyway, I am 22.


----------



## Mike Lobo (Feb 18, 2013)

I turned 21 in January.


----------



## Noelle Snow (Feb 18, 2013)

24 today. 25 tomorrow.

_But time makes you bolder, children get older... I'm getting older too... Yes I'm getting older too..._


----------



## zanethewolf (Feb 18, 2013)

I am 20 years of age, and will be 21 in september


----------



## Zvarri (Feb 18, 2013)

20 now, 21 in April


----------



## Outcast (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm 21 now, and turning 22 in August.  Funny, from all the alcohol last year, I don't remember a damn thing in late 2012... did the world end?


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Feb 21, 2013)

20 today; 21 in November.


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 3, 2013)

I am 20 years young but I have to wait until December before I get to age another year.


----------



## Willow (Mar 3, 2013)

sighs because I'll be 12 19 towards the end of November


----------



## SilverCat (Mar 5, 2013)

Finally turning 18 and going to college somewhere more interesting than where i live now this year.


----------



## Hadraz (Mar 5, 2013)

22 this year. I feel older x,x


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 13, 2013)

Just turned 21 on Sunday.


----------



## Mikhal18 (Mar 13, 2013)

23, this month's 29th.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 13, 2013)

19, going on 20 this year. Only getting younger.

Also what happened to online forums being full of people in their mid-teens anyway? Seems wherever I go it's all 20 year olds for the most part. Somewhere the tables just flipped and suddenly everyone had grown up.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm 19, 20 next year.



Hateful Bitch said:


> Also what happened to online forums being full of people in their mid-teens anyway? Seems wherever I go it's all 20 year olds for the most part. Somewhere the tables just flipped and suddenly everyone had grown up.




They are all busy getting pregnant and Facebooking.

Forums are for old schoolers!


----------



## Mikhal18 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hateful Bitch said:


> 19, going on 20 this year. Only getting younger.
> 
> Also what happened to online forums being full of people in their mid-teens anyway? Seems wherever I go it's all 20 year olds for the most part. Somewhere the tables just flipped and suddenly everyone had grown up.



People grow up :>
I started forum experiences at 15 (2005), and met tons of wonderful people whom I still talk (and stalk) and are way older than me :> Still, I believe age is not "The" factor on forums, but yes the open-mindedness one has towards another.


----------



## alzerblaze (Mar 17, 2013)

agreed! it sure does


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Mar 28, 2013)

Phew!

I am not the oldest one here, but I am the only one between the ages 33 and 39.


----------



## KatmanDu (Mar 28, 2013)

As of yesterday... 43. Woot.


----------



## EloeElwe (Mar 31, 2013)

I hate to say, but I'm 51 as of the 13th, but I still feel like 30 most days. Though time still seems to increase in speed every year. I mean, what happened to the 90s?


----------



## surrykitten (Apr 1, 2013)

20 in November!!! yes!!! don't know why im excited.. it doesn't really offer many benefits XD


----------



## TheNewBreed (Apr 13, 2013)

I am 16 as of ten days ago. Glad to know at least I'm not the youngest here...


----------



## miskey (Apr 13, 2013)

16 about to be 17


----------



## ursiphiliac (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow. I turn 29 in a couple of months, and according to this poll, I'll be older than about 93% of the folks here. Why are people 29+ so underrepresented in this fandom? It appears the population jumps upward at 15. I turned 15 in 1999... was there any particular turning point around that time, late '90s, early '00s? (And if there's been a discussion about this I should read, please point me to it.)


----------



## Ryoute (Apr 23, 2013)

I'll be 21 on the 21st of December... granted, the next day I'll be 22. lol


----------



## Blue K-Pup (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh well, I still have another few more years before i get into age 29+  ,,Ô¾â€¸Ô¾,,
"And I don't ever ever want to grow up, eh...â™ªâ™ªï½ž" - Taio Cruz


----------



## Azure (Apr 23, 2013)

im in the age group when it goes from a massive textwall of names, to a bare few people. i am weeping with oldness :c


----------



## Kosganify (Apr 23, 2013)

Im just 17 but gonna be 18 at 19th juni


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 23, 2013)

17, going to be 18 on sep.


----------



## LogicfromLogic (Apr 27, 2013)

21 years of age. Guess I'm one of those young-ens people scream to constantly get off their lawns.


----------



## TerraWolfDog (Apr 30, 2013)

I just turned 18 in March!


----------



## Tazzu (May 13, 2013)

I am only 13 and I am happy to be very young but I can't wait to fully grow so I can get a fursuit.


----------



## Thaistick421 (May 18, 2013)

24 years man.


----------



## Bambi (May 18, 2013)

Azure said:


> im in the age group when it goes from a massive textwall of names, to a bare few people. i am weeping with oldness :c


I'll show you mine if you show me yours.

27.


----------



## Fyra (May 19, 2013)

Turned 18 on St. Patrick's day. I can now register to vote and can legally buy paint thinner. Woop woop! :v


----------



## cause the rat (May 19, 2013)

HEY YOU KIDS! GET OFF MY LAWN!!! LOL

Man am I glad I'm not the only one here above 49. I don't feel so creepy now. I'm 50. Age has never been an issue or problem for me on amy forum i've belonged too. Age has never had anything to do with common interest.


----------



## Shay Feral (May 20, 2013)

I'll be 27


----------



## Distorted (May 20, 2013)

I'll be 23 at the start of October. 

I know I'm being hard on myself, but I feel I should know more than I do now. I'm tired of everyone older than me saying how naive I am.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 20, 2013)

I only just realised I voted incorrectly. Come dec21 I'll have been 19 for a few months.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (May 21, 2013)

I'll be 23 on June 26th :3


----------



## TricksterF (May 21, 2013)

17 on the 4th of July


----------



## Hydra (May 21, 2013)

The calendar says 34, but I've been refusing to grow up for a very long time now. Why change a winning strategy?


----------



## Kanos (May 24, 2013)

23 but I could never act my age if I wanted to. I still yell into fans to make that weird sound.


----------



## Atrayu (May 24, 2013)

Biologically I'm 36. Mentally, I'm 12. Spiritually, I'm as old as the universe. Cosmically, I haven't been born yet.


----------



## Echoshock (May 25, 2013)

25 here, rapidly approaching decade #3. I have been told I have the mental age of a 60 year old.  That does fit in with my terrible memory though...


----------



## Cala (May 26, 2013)

Just turned 14 in April

Eh, everyone's going on about how they feel old...
I stopped caring at 10.
It was old enough for me XD


----------



## Jenko (May 29, 2013)

I just Recently turned 19 in May. Can't wait until I'm 21!


----------



## siriuswolff (Jun 12, 2013)

21 and still kicking strong!


----------



## Aulendra (Jun 17, 2013)

25. I'm fascinated by the dropoff after age 30, wonder if there is a mass leaving of people that age or if the fandom's age will grow a bit more as many of its younger fans age up.


----------



## Avindur (Jun 17, 2013)

16 this August, though mentally I feel much older.


----------



## Sparklepaws (Jun 19, 2013)

23. I fall in the most-voted category, woohoo!


----------



## Cobalt-Punk (Jun 20, 2013)

19. Turning 20 in January. I wish I was a kid again... :I


----------



## SiriusWolf (Jun 20, 2013)

21 years young. My age group is 1st


----------



## Obtuse tail (Jun 25, 2013)

God damn it's been like two years since i last visited this forum. 15 reporting in


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 25, 2013)

17 to less then 19.
My exact age for now shall not be given.

Regarding the OP...I don't want a reminder that my death will come...I fear that day....Time passes, and I come ever closer to death....Every second of my life is precious....What am I doing spending so much time here?


----------



## SiriusWolf (Jun 25, 2013)

^ love every second you have no matter how painful. We may only have one life as far as we know so better to live it the way you find right rather than subjecting to the whims of others. Be you and love it. We all live forever in the end.


----------



## Nippon-Okami (Jun 25, 2013)

wonderful 16 ;D


----------



## Freedom (Jun 25, 2013)

16 and 17 in 2 and 1/2 months ^-^ -dances on the lawn-


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jun 26, 2013)

I'll be 17.9, my birthday is on the fourteenth day of the year. Mentally, I'll be just as all over the place as usual. :V


----------



## Kord (Jun 29, 2013)

19


----------



## DerpyTurtle (Jun 30, 2013)

I'd be 17 by then, my birthday is September 7th :V graduating this year yay


----------



## kolae (Jul 1, 2013)

eighteen and drinkin protein c:


----------



## 0rang3 (Jul 2, 2013)

15 and feeling lifeless


----------



## YinFox (Jul 3, 2013)

69! Okay Great...
 Roll credits!


----------



## ArawnBheur (Jul 8, 2013)

>.> I'll be 24 because the 21st is the day before my birthday.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 8, 2013)

I shall be turning sixteen in November. C:


----------



## Unicornboy (Jul 8, 2013)

Turned 18 a couple months ago, starting college next month. @_@


----------



## Tossu-sama (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm supposedly 23 but I certainly don't behave or look like it.


----------



## RockerFox (Jul 10, 2013)

16 turning 17 in less than a month


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm 19, looks like i'm still young here  '-'


----------



## ShadowedIrises (Jul 17, 2013)

Turned 16 in March ^^


----------



## Reila (Jul 20, 2013)

22... I feel like I'm 12 sometimes though XD


----------



## Neon Poi (Jul 29, 2013)

I be 22. I'm starting to feel old, like _an adult._


----------



## Tymid (Jul 29, 2013)

Huzzah...my group is winning!  21-24. Age of the boozers'n'losers. <3


----------



## Azathoth Faust (Aug 5, 2013)

I am 19 years of age. However I do not look like it or act like it. Sometimes I think that I act more mature then most adults in this town. -_-


----------



## Joshkbosh (Aug 6, 2013)

24 FTW!  Woot, Woot!


----------



## Mr Owl (Aug 15, 2013)

I turned 18 Monday


----------



## Lexicom (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm 20, but I still look like I'm 18.


----------



## AthurXeX (Aug 20, 2013)

14, almost 15.


----------



## Carnau (Aug 28, 2013)

23. It feels weird as hell.


----------



## Lapin_Agile (Aug 28, 2013)

28, look 19, act 15 =(


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 28, 2013)

18
im still a dweeb.


----------



## Drake Ukkonen (Aug 28, 2013)

21. It's my 3rd birthday as a furry though.  



...I shouldn't be bragging about that.


----------



## LadyToorima (Aug 31, 2013)

I just turned 23 earlier this month. =^^=


----------



## anthroguy101 (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm dead so it doesn't matter.


----------



## fonduemaster (Aug 31, 2013)

14, look like 16 and acts 10


----------



## Rokte (Sep 1, 2013)

I've been conscious for 23 yrs now. My atoms have been around a great deal longer.


----------



## Inpw (Sep 5, 2013)

27 dammit. Getting old.


----------



## nureintier (Sep 5, 2013)

Everyone is so young here. 0_0 

I'm in my 30s, old as fuck, and have actual grey hairs.


----------



## Firal (Sep 6, 2013)

My birthday is on the 20th sooooooo, I'll be 19


----------



## Badgerkatch (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm going to be 25 on the 24th of this month~ bawls XD
imma quarter.


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm 19 and adorable.

Just kidding, I look 26.


----------



## veliz2 (Sep 21, 2013)

14, it's weird how everyone is 18-26


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Sep 22, 2013)

27 and I still get carded when I buy alcohol.

Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## Martin Canine (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm 17 by now, and also by the end of this year.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 22, 2013)

20, 21 in november, also get my wizard license by then.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 22, 2013)

21, though I look a lot older. I always have, and I'll never consider it a good thing.


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 22, 2013)

Time keeps getting faster as I age. Now over 30, the past month was like a week, and I can't remember most of it. Money appears in my bank account and I don't even know where it comes from. I do remember going to work, but I don't feel like I did much. I probably have the same thing for lunch each day. I can't have time to be a furry because I'm too busy trimming my nose hairs and buying real estate.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Oct 1, 2013)

Turned 53 in mid August. According to the poll I'm like a grandma furry!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 1, 2013)

Tailmon1 said:


> Turned 53 in mid August. According to the poll I'm like a grandma furry!



That's awesome!


----------



## Jags (Oct 1, 2013)

At 21, I groan when I sit down and/or stand up. I officially qualify for 'old'.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 2, 2013)

20, though it would only be a couple of weeks until my 21st birthday. I still feel no older than single figures though.


----------



## Nohtjy (Oct 3, 2013)

23 and counting (hopefully)


----------



## Saga (Oct 3, 2013)

9 years old #4thgrade #thuglyfe #2kool4skool


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 4, 2013)

Saga said:


> 9 years old #4thgrade #thuglyfe #2kool4skool



U don't do weed nor alcohol, loser  #420


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm 16.
Someone told me I act like I'm in my mid-20s. >.>


----------



## LemonJayde (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm 14, nearing 15.

pleasedontkillme


----------



## dragonwizard (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm 22, wow! I wasn't expecting my age group on here to be so large!

Most people think I'm younger when it comes to first impressions :?


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 8, 2013)

Wait a second...

Why the 21st? Shouldn't it be the 31st?


----------



## Saga (Oct 8, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> U don't do weed nor alcohol, loser  #420


You're right, instead I do meth and base cuz #yolo #4thgradeInTijuana


----------



## Gnarl (Oct 8, 2013)

Tailmon1 said:


> Turned 53 in mid August. According to the poll I'm like a grandma furry!



Ah young ones, when you reach 658 months as have I, then look so good you will not! Yet I am not the eldest here! At 660 months I shall have earned the right to be called 
ARCANE! So my kids tell me anyway.


----------



## Saga (Oct 8, 2013)

Gnarl said:


> Ah young ones, when you reach 658 months as have I, then look so good you will not! Yet I am not the eldest here! At 660 months I shall have earned the right to be called
> ARCANE! So my kids tell me anyway.


what
what no
NONONONONONO
Theres no way
Are you seriously *55?
*I always thought you were at least 30 years younger :/


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 8, 2013)

The OP hypnotized me a minute xD I'm 16 by the way.


----------



## Willow (Oct 8, 2013)

lol old people :V

I realize now that for whatever reason I put that I was 19 -21. I don't turn 19 until next month. 
I'm almost 20 D:


----------



## Tailmon1 (Oct 8, 2013)

Gnarl said:


> Ah young ones, when you reach 658 months as have I, then look so good you will not! Yet I am not the eldest here! At 660 months I shall have earned the right to be called
> ARCANE! So my kids tell me anyway.



Giggle Gnarl is my age! yes!


----------



## Gnarl (Oct 8, 2013)

Tailmon1 said:


> Giggle Gnarl is my age! yes!


There are a few of us here!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 9, 2013)

Old people are pretty cool. XP
I never would've guessed either of you were in your 50's though


----------



## Zabrina (Oct 10, 2013)

Turning sixteen this November.

How unsightly that will be, I hear it's the worst year you'll experience.


----------



## KlassBeta (Oct 10, 2013)

Turned eighteen on September 26th. It's been pretty pleasant thus far.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 10, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Turning sixteen this November.
> 
> How unsightly that will be, I hear it's the worst year you'll experience.



Ehh...
I guess. It's a very awkward transition year I think.
I'm still 16 so.. Don't trust me.


----------



## WolfmanThomas (Oct 10, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Ehh...
> I guess. It's a very awkward transition year I think.
> I'm still 16 so.. Don't trust me.


it is kid, when I was 16 my life was hell then again that was all of highschool


----------



## Gnarl (Oct 10, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Old people are pretty cool. XP
> I never would've guessed either of you were in your 50's though


Thanks!


----------



## Grep (Oct 10, 2013)

Hooray, a place where each half of the fandom can find each other, the pedophiles and the underage kids.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 10, 2013)

I fall into that 'Over The Hill' category.

56 and in my prime.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Oct 11, 2013)

I am immortal.


----------



## Blue Fox115 (Oct 11, 2013)

Just turned 24...............god I feel old. Rewind time please D:


----------



## Drunk Monk (Oct 13, 2013)

Heh, I felt the same way as you did when I was 24, and I've just turned 33.  I'd give anything to be 24 again, and no doubt in ten years time I'll  be saying the same thing about the age I am now. You're still really young - enjoy it!


----------



## Hanklerfishy (Oct 29, 2013)

14


----------



## Suka (Oct 31, 2013)

Man you guys are making me feel old. I'm 27.


----------



## Gnarl (Oct 31, 2013)

Awe come on it is fun to past the half century mark! Old enough to know better and young enough to do it anyway!


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 31, 2013)

Turned 17 around September time. Yet I still feel much younger :S


----------



## kairi920 (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm 18 and the oldest of most of my friends, yet one of the only ones without a car, WHY!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Alitis Lupus (Nov 6, 2013)

as of 04/18/13 I am 19 years old.  I do wonder where the year of my childhood went for I do miss them alot.  alas I can but move forward through time as it slowly ticks away, for even the present becomes the past eventually.


----------



## Saga (Nov 6, 2013)

just turned 9


----------



## Fezdani (Nov 7, 2013)

Moobelle Thundara said:


> Phew!
> 
> I am not the oldest one here, but I am the only one between the ages 33 and 39.



Wrong.


----------



## Pantheros (Nov 7, 2013)

i am 16. and man... so far its been shit



Zabrina said:


> Turning sixteen this November.
> 
> How unsightly that will be, I hear it's the worst year you'll experience.



you are correct sir. be wery afraid


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 7, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> I am immortal.


Doesn't mean you don't have an age :-I

I was born 24-ish years ago.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Nov 7, 2013)

Pantheros said:


> i am 16. and man... so far its been shit



...For the most part...
I agree.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 7, 2013)

So many teens. @_@;

Well, I'm 23 and let me tell ya, 16's got nothing on basic training.


----------



## derpherp (Nov 8, 2013)

im 16,  the only thing i have to worry about is learning to speak fluently in english

but im getting there


----------



## PurryFurry (Nov 9, 2013)

Why do most people here in their mid to late 20s+ seem to want to be teenagers again?  I don't miss having to go to early morning high school classes or living with my parents or having acne or any of that other drama... I think the 20s kick ass and my 30s are going to also (I'm going to force them to, those bastards).


----------



## Zenolith (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm 23 so I fit into the largest portioned group ha ha. I have 8 years of college to look forward too, that's about it. Well my car insurance goes down in two years, so I guess there is that too.


----------



## dawgz (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm firmly planted in my 40's.  I agree with Purry Furry.  The LAST thing I want anything to do with is my teenage years.  They were so rotten that I won't even go to any of the H.S. reunions.  The last thing I want to be around are those who made my teenage years a living hell.


----------



## Dover (Nov 9, 2013)

18 here, things need to speed up so I can graduate from college and finally get the hell out of this town and away from my family -w-.


----------



## Xevvy (Nov 13, 2013)

21 as of July this year. And I join the group happy not to revisit their teenage years - ageing has worked in my favour thus far!


----------



## Shoiyo (Nov 13, 2013)

27 here.


----------



## Ruethel (Nov 13, 2013)

19 year old here, feeling both too young and too old at once


----------



## HallowLight (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm 22yrs old


----------



## Antronach (Nov 14, 2013)

23 here up this business.


----------



## dukeydk (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm 18 years old


----------



## Lizzehh (Nov 18, 2013)

Just turned 21 a month ago... Really doesn't feel any different than being 20, to be fair.


----------



## Jags (Nov 18, 2013)

Lizzehh said:


> Just turned 21 a month ago... Really doesn't feel any different than being 20, to be fair.



The only time you feel your age is when you groan standing up. THEN it makes a difference :L


----------



## Magick (Nov 18, 2013)

Turned 22 a few weeks ago, but it doesn't really feel any different. Just seemed like another day, except for getting some new cds.


----------



## Rhee (Nov 23, 2013)

26 my knees are starting to pop


----------



## TheRH100 (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm 15 years old. Living the teenager life.
*looks at everyone's ages*
I'm a baby. :I


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Nov 24, 2013)

TheRH100 said:


> I'm 15 years old. Living the teenager life.
> *looks at everyone's ages*
> I'm a baby. :I



I'm only a year older than you. *shrug*


----------



## speedactyl (Nov 30, 2013)

well this sums it up most in the mid 20s.  but i wonder how long can you still retain as a furry before you grown out of it?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Nov 30, 2013)

speedactyl said:


> well this sums it up most in the mid 20s.  but i wonder how long can you still retain as a furry before you grown out of it?



From how it looks, it drops at mid-30s.
But we do have some special elder furs.


----------



## Gnarl (Nov 30, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> From how it looks, it drops at mid-30s.
> But we do have some special elder furs.


What do you mean by special? as in like special Olympics? In forty some days I will be a whopping 55! That's three and half seventeen year olds! 
So I can have three times the fun!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Nov 30, 2013)

Gnarl said:


> What do you mean by special? as in like special Olympics? In forty some days I will be a whopping 55! That's three and half seventeen year olds!
> So I can have three times the fun!



You are elder fur.
We all must follow your commands and see what hell we can wreck on the world.


----------



## Gnarl (Nov 30, 2013)

I think it was Tailmon1 who called me an Ancient Sage. That gave me pictures of sitting on the top of a mountain in my underwear, freezing my.... I mean contemplating the true meaning of fun! My only direction to the youth is to go forth believe in yourselves, there is much fun to discover! Do no harm and you will find furrfillment!


----------



## Zabrina (Nov 30, 2013)

Sixteen as of the eighteenth.


----------



## gmnchampion (Nov 30, 2013)

Quarter of a century old, but still feel like I'm in high school sometimes.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Nov 30, 2013)

Gnarl said:


> I think it was Tailmon1 who called me an Ancient Sage. That gave me pictures of sitting on the top of a mountain in my underwear, freezing my.... I mean contemplating the true meaning of fun! My only direction to the youth is to go forth believe in yourselves, there is much fun to discover! Do no harm and you will find furrfillment!



XD
I don't think it's fun sitting in your undies on the top of a mountain. Gay wotter do not want there.


----------



## lukefrost (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm the content age of 17!  Amd honestly very happy


----------



## AriasEternalLyric (Dec 1, 2013)

20 for now, though almost a close 21.


----------



## Spoream (Dec 6, 2013)

14 now 15 next year


----------



## FoxtheWileyKit (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm in the 17 group. Almost 18.


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 7, 2013)

Honestly I'm surprised the 17-19 group isn't the biggest.


----------



## Explolguy (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm 20, 21 come July 30.


----------



## SL1PSH0D (Dec 9, 2013)

Looks like after 30, your interest in the fandom drops dramatically.


----------



## MarsupialRogue (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm 30 now. Ugh.


----------



## emojikatatane (Dec 9, 2013)

I turn 21 next Valentine's Day.


----------



## dawgz (Dec 9, 2013)

SL1PSH0D said:


> Looks like after 30, your interest in the fandom drops dramatically.


  I don't know if it is that or if other responsibilities crowd it out.  When I was in my 20's I had no clue what furry was, or I would have probably had a fursuit back then.  It has taken some time for me to get up the courage to get a fursuit made as it is, given that you simply don't hear of "old" fursuiters.


----------



## Viperlocc (Dec 10, 2013)

30 the end of next month.  Actually my golden birthday.


----------



## Gnarl (Dec 10, 2013)

35 days left until I get my senior discount!


----------



## Sumi (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm 19 turning 20 in 4ish months


----------



## kolae (Dec 11, 2013)

18, will be 19 in a few months

yipe!


----------



## Rukani (Dec 11, 2013)

Eighteen and turning nineteen in February. 

Part of me is stuck at age 10 though.


----------



## HarryCanyon (Dec 15, 2013)

32 years old


----------



## Gnarl (Dec 15, 2013)

30 days till I get that awesome 10% discount!


----------



## Otokonoko_inu (Dec 15, 2013)

31. Wow not may my age around.


----------



## dawgz (Dec 16, 2013)

Otokonoko_inu said:


> 31. Wow not may my age around.


  LOL, think of what it's like for us grey muzzzles    Before I know it, I'll be fossilized


----------



## crimsonwolf90 (Dec 16, 2013)

23 here.  Man, it feels like time has passed so slowly for me though.  I feel like I've been 23 for ages now.  XD


----------



## iBolt! (Dec 16, 2013)

Turned 22 in October


----------



## KriticalError (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm 17, 18 in June


----------



## Gnarl (Dec 16, 2013)

So you are an alien anthro?  Have you read the Tales of the All Father on the main? The avatar looks just like one of the alien anthros!


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Dec 16, 2013)

Gnarl said:


> So you are an alien anthro?  Have you read the Tales of the All Father on the main? The avatar looks just like one of the alien anthros!



Good sir, I do believe you're in the wrong thread!


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Dec 17, 2013)

22, soon to be 23. Still feel old.


----------



## dawgz (Dec 17, 2013)

Lupine Delusion said:


> 22, soon to be 23. Still feel old.


  I'll trade ya.    I'll take your 23 and you can have my 43.


----------



## Herbie_Horse (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm glad I'm not the only one here that's over 40.  I turned 41 last month. I never even heard of furry fandom until I was in my mid-30s.


----------



## Neon Rain (Dec 18, 2013)

Kind of cool to see some older folk around


----------



## Athaina (Dec 18, 2013)

I will be 21 years, 6 months, and 15 days old!


----------



## dawgz (Dec 19, 2013)

Herbie_Horse said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one here that's over 40.  I turned 41 last month. I never even heard of furry fandom until I was in my mid-30s.


. Welcome to the club.  I had no idea what a furry was until I saw a TV show on the subject.


----------



## bigjon (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm 32 now and I found that this was a thing when I was 28. Though I was into anthro WAY before then.


----------



## speedactyl (Dec 28, 2013)

I only know it at 26 but never involve until recently
....so to say this fandom is a relatively young group but how long will you keep up with it?


----------



## Midyin (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow, Guys my ages are far an few between, and it seems there's less and less the older folks get..


----------



## Olliver (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm 17. Woo for being a kid.


----------



## Gnarl (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey now you kids! we may be fewer but we are still here! I will turn double nickles, yep 55 in another 10 days or is it eleven? 
I am not the eldest on here but here I am staying till the end of my days... maybe... or at least until the computer dies!


----------



## Tharronis (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm stunned at just how many younger people are in the fandom from this poll.  It makes me pretty happy since it means to me that the fandom can only continue to grow as more people become aware of it :3  Joined the fandom when I was perhaps 18, although I was aware of it before then. Twenty-two now and not seeing any sign I'll be leaving any time soon, or perhaps ever; too much good company and too many people with similar interests for me to even think about it.


----------



## Everest (Jan 20, 2014)

I turn 42 in March. I've probably been a furry most of my life but didn't know it had a name/following until last year. But, age is just a number. I can feel and act younger or older or just about right than that number. 

By the looks of the numbers, this fandom parallels anime fandom in its majority age groups. We need the older fans for experience, knowledge, and foundation (oh, and the funds--older fans typically have jobs and income!). We need the younger fans to grow and expand the fandom. So, this fandom seems pretty healthy in that respect.


----------



## Ellie the Lioness (Jan 20, 2014)

I will be 30 in 7 days and my mate will be 30 in march ^.^


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 20, 2014)

I feel like a young'un compared to just the previous posts at 21, but I don't mind nor complain, as conversations can only be more interesting.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 20, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> I feel like a young'un compared to just the previous posts at 21, but I don't mind nor complain, as conversations can only be more interesting.


well quite a few users are in the teens still.

I'd say you're in the average group.


----------



## Percy (Jan 20, 2014)

Hmm, I'd suppose it'd be time for an Age Thread 2014?


----------



## Pantheros (Jan 21, 2014)

Percy said:


> Hmm, I'd suppose it'd be time for an Age Thread 2014?


it most assuredly would, dr. percy


----------



## Falafox (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't quite like to tell my age, since the imppresion on them is usually pretty bad, since I am and I will be in my teens for a while.


----------



## DrDingo (Feb 5, 2014)

Falafox said:


> I don't quite like to tell my age, since the imppresion on them is usually pretty bad, since I am and I will be in my teens for a while.


Y'know, I was 14 when I first joined this site. And even then, there were still a couple of people younger than I was! Haha.
Even now, I'm just a 15 year-old. And I still will be for a few months.


----------



## BronwynMendoza (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm 28 due to turn 29 in May, only found out about the fandom recently but already feeling at home


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 8, 2014)

I feel young now. :V


----------



## Blake_Foxx (Feb 8, 2014)

Haha I'm surprised. Didn't expect my age group to be the biggest percentage.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 8, 2014)

well, I just turned 26 on 1/18, so I would have been 25 on 12/31/2013...thought I'd be a little old for this crowd, but I guess not.


----------

